
The Seduction of Simple: Hidden Complexity - brm
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/the-seduction-of-simple-hidden-complexity/
======
gojomo
I think the thread, where a bunch of designers all argue for approaches to a
garage-door opener better than a single button, actually refutes the post.

Compared to all the ideas for multiple buttons, buttons with LEDs, rocker
buttons you have to hold down, etc. -- the classic single button shines. Tiny,
simple to build, and 999 times out of 1000, all you have to do is push it when
the door isn't already in the state you want.

Who cares if you need to click a few times while paying attention to door
state on those very, very rare occasions when you need a half-opened door, or
mid-operation reverse, etc.?

Chalk the blog post and thread up to "Designers Overthinking Things".

